# Newport News City Center at Night



## Pirata (Aug 17, 2008)

I took this last night at the City Center.


----------



## iflynething (Aug 17, 2008)

Way too overexposed and the middle most fountain really distracts me because it's right in front of the building behind it. There is just too much going on here. What white balance is this? Auto? Custom?

~Michael~


----------



## Pirata (Aug 17, 2008)

I had a shorter exposure time but I liked the reflection off the water in this one best.  

I could have moved left or right for a different angle so that the fountains worked better with the buildings in the background.  

As far as the pic being busy, well, it probably is but I like the way it turned out just fine.

White balance, I am not positive what I had it set on.  One of my flaws in photography is I don't get into each and every setting like I am trying to pass the final exam in astro physics at MIT.


----------



## iflynething (Aug 17, 2008)

Pirata said:


> ....White balance, I am not positive what I had it set on. One of my flaws in photography is I don't get into each and every setting ....quote]
> 
> Have you considered doing it? You should know your settings so you know what does not work. If you don't know what settings you did and you keep doing the same mistake, you will just keep doing it and doing it and doing it, see what I'm saying?
> 
> ~Michael~


----------



## Pirata (Aug 17, 2008)

Of course, I definately see what you are saying but again, while the white balance might be out of whack, I particularly like the way the shot came out regardless of when was set where.  I shot a dozen different variables of that shot and this one and another were my favorite.  One more alibi, I have a hard enough time remembers the last 5 minutes and you are expectin me to be able to remember a setting on my camera from last night.


----------



## iflynething (Aug 17, 2008)

Pirata said:


> you are expectin me to be able to remember a setting on my camera from last night.


 
Yes I do 

~Michael~


----------

